# Problem after cleaning Marlin .22



## Woodscrew (Apr 27, 2010)

I recently disassembled and clean 2 older Marlin .22 rifles. One was a model 60 that I picked up at a pawn shop and the other was a model 701 that I have had since new. I never had a problem with 701 but after the thorough cleaning I gave them they both want to jam. Anyone else ever had this problem or have a salution to my problem?


----------



## 2789britt (Apr 27, 2010)

yes mine had a bur develop on the chamber side of the barrel and i had to get a gunsmith to lap tje barrel


----------



## seaweaver (Apr 27, 2010)

I suspect something was not put back properly or not clean all the way. 
cw


----------



## Woodscrew (Apr 27, 2010)

I know without a dought that everything is put back correctly and I know for a fact the 701 was not jamming before the cleaning so I wouldn't think it would be from not cleaning good enough. It was lubed with Rem Oil when I put it back together. Jams about every 5 shots or so now.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Apr 27, 2010)

"Jam" is such a general term as to be worthless for diagnostic efforts.  Do the guns fail to feed, fail to chamber, fail to fire, fail to eject, etc.?


----------



## deerslayer357 (Apr 27, 2010)

did you make sure that you didn't put too much oil on it?  the oil could catch powder residue and make a gunk that will cause the problem.....
just an idea.


----------



## seaweaver (Apr 27, 2010)

are you using Longs?
cw


----------



## Woodscrew (Apr 28, 2010)

Gunplumber Mike said:


> "Jam" is such a general term as to be worthless for diagnostic efforts.  Do the guns fail to feed, fail to chamber, fail to fire, fail to eject, etc.?




Fails to chamber the next round. The round Jams when it leaves the clip/tube and starts up the feed ramp into the chamber.


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Apr 28, 2010)

You didn't disassemble the guns and clean them together did you?


Have you changed ammo from last time you shot? Might not be a bad idea to disassemble to to make sure nothing is a little off


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Apr 28, 2010)

The three main things that cause a failure to chamber in rimfires:  1-The bolt is not pushing forward hard enough --- either obstructed or a weak spring;  2-The bolt face is rough or obstructed --- corroded, firing pin sticking out, extractor problems, etc., (the base of the cartridge must be able to slide up the face of the bolt/breech);  or 3-The chamber is out of whack --- the two main reasons being dry-firing causing a peening action on the rim of the chamber and causing chamber erosion by firing shorts and longs in the same gun over a long period of time without proper maintenance.


----------



## Woodscrew (Apr 28, 2010)

MYCAR47562 said:


> You didn't disassemble the guns and clean them together did you?
> 
> 
> Have you changed ammo from last time you shot? Might not be a bad idea to disassemble to to make sure nothing is a little off



No cleaned at seperate times. Same ammo.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Apr 28, 2010)

Will a loaded cartridge fall freely into the chamber?


----------



## jackdaniels (May 14, 2010)

check to be sure you did not over tighten the screws holding the barrel and action to the stock.


----------



## njanear (May 14, 2010)

Were the plastic 'buffers' still in one piece when they were reassembled?  That turned out to be the issue with my old M-G 60.


----------



## Woodscrew (May 14, 2010)

jackdaniels said:


> check to be sure you did not over tighten the screws holding the barrel and action to the stock.



How tight should they be? How would I know if I over tightened them or not. I just tightened them.


----------



## goob (May 14, 2010)

Ahhhh.......Is it tube fed? did you clean the magazine tube? I had to clean the tube in one of my rifles one time...it wasn't pushing the round back far enough.


----------



## Woodscrew (May 14, 2010)

njanear said:


> Were the plastic 'buffers' still in one piece when they were reassembled?  That turned out to be the issue with my old M-G 60.



I did notice one of them on one the rifles had a hair line crack in it but was still together when I put it back together. I noticed the other day when I was shooting one of them not only did it not want to feed it didn't eject one of the spend hulls fully and it held the action open.


----------



## GAnaturalist (May 14, 2010)

Are you shooting jacketed bullets, or lead nose. 

Maybe this was already covered, I have two Marlin 60's, they work most of the time, with jacketed high power LR. Winchester Wild Cats, and CCI mini mags are even better. but not with lead nose. 

*also you can polish the feed ramp, and a little (very little) of the start of the chamber, in a "chamfering" fashion, if you hold you mouth right. That helps. 

A dremel tool and metal polishing compound to polish. 

D


----------



## Woodscrew (May 15, 2010)

One is tube fed and the other is clip fed. I have owned the clip fed since it was new and I never had a problem with any ammo I put in it until after breaking it down and cleaning it. The tube fed I bought at a pawn shop and I shot it a few times and it did fine, but after breaking it down and cleaning it its having the same feed and ejecting problems. Also when I say I broke them down i'm just talking about field stripping them I guess you could say. I didn't take every spring apart.


----------



## Woodscrew (May 15, 2010)

Gunplumber Mike said:


> Will a loaded cartridge fall freely into the chamber?



Yes


----------



## chadf (May 15, 2010)

sounds like you created the problem.

worked before you messed/cleaned them....

i'm no gunsmith by anymeans!!!!
but i know if something was working before you handled it and its not now, then you caused it somehow.


----------



## Woodscrew (May 16, 2010)

chadf said:


> sounds like you created the problem.
> 
> worked before you messed/cleaned them....
> 
> ...



Yeah I figured this much, but there pretty simple to take apart and put back together and I don't have a dought in my mind that they are put back together the way they came apart. But thanks for your input.


----------



## BlackKnight755 (May 16, 2010)

*...put some "gunk" back...*

Sounds like you cleaned some "gunk" off that the weapons were using...     

On a more serious note, I saw that you didnt completely take them apart. Is it possible that you dislodged some "gunk" and maybe it found its way into the moving parts of the actions and now are fouling up the moving parts. Sometimes If I don't want to completely take the gun apart I will take the action out of the stock and spray it down with WD-40 soaking it down good. Scrub the parts that you can and spray it off good with brake cleaner. Brake cleaner will not leave any type of residue. You can do this several times. You must put some type of lube back on the moving parts however because you are stripping all the lube off.

I am NOT a smith by any stretch, but this is just my 2 cents worth and I am telling you what sometimes works for me. Good luck, BK.


----------



## Woodscrew (May 17, 2010)

BlackKnight755 said:


> Sounds like you cleaned some "gunk" off that the weapons were using...
> 
> On a more serious note, I saw that you didnt completely take them apart. Is it possible that you dislodged some "gunk" and maybe it found its way into the moving parts of the actions and now are fouling up the moving parts. Sometimes If I don't want to completely take the gun apart I will take the action out of the stock and spray it down with WD-40 soaking it down good. Scrub the parts that you can and spray it off good with brake cleaner. Brake cleaner will not leave any type of residue. You can do this several times. You must put some type of lube back on the moving parts however because you are stripping all the lube off.
> 
> I am NOT a smith by any stretch, but this is just my 2 cents worth and I am telling you what sometimes works for me. Good luck, BK.



When I said I did not take it all the way apart I mean I did not unhook every spring but the gun for the most part was all the way apart. I put everything in a wash vat and washed it in mineral spirits, Blew it all dry, re-oiled and reassembled. Don't think I left anything in them to get stuck.


----------



## CreekCattle (Jun 8, 2010)

woodscrew you mentioned using Rem Oil on the guns.
stop using rem oil it get's tacky after just a few days.
this may not be your problem but rem oil just does not cut it.
I love my Remington firearms but they all get oilled with Hoppe's oil.


----------



## jo_dawg69 (Jun 13, 2010)

the marlins are notorious for jamming. mine does the same thing. you have to clean and scrub until you cant do it anymore. then be careful how much lube you use. you can get umwanted build up from the powder residue mixing with the grease. try using different ammo if it keeps jamming. your best bet would be CCIs. or an any quality jacketed ammo. dont use the lead nose rounds. they will cause more buildup.


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Aug 15, 2010)

i have 4 mod 60s and i just did a break down and recondition of them and 3 out of the 4 work better than ever but one has the same problems you mentioned and they all had these problems before and i still cant figure out why the one still acts up but the feed ramp and the tube are the first place i always check then i check the bolt face


----------



## jo_dawg69 (Sep 22, 2010)

they are junk guns. just throw them in the trash and buy a 10/22. problem solved.


----------



## Woodscrew (Sep 23, 2010)

I ended up breaking the tube fed back down and cleaned the oil off of it and put some dry lube in it and now it works alot better. It's still not perfect but I couldn't believe the difference it made.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Sep 23, 2010)

I've decided a while ago that I only use RemOil to clean parts, and use a more suitable lubricant to lube parts.


----------



## ev239 (Sep 23, 2010)

I've got an older M99 that's in the style of M1 carbines.  When I first got it it jammed quite a bit.  I found that Marlin changed different parts over the years to solve wear problems.  It was a while ago so I don't remember exactly what parts I replaced, but afterwards I haven't had a problem since.  I do remember replacing the recoil spring as well.


----------



## luv2drum (Oct 1, 2010)

jo_dawg69 said:


> they are junk guns. just throw them in the trash and buy a 10/22. problem solved.



My brother has a model 60 that he has had since it was new in the 70's.  It has had hundreds of thousands of rounds through it.  The only time it ever jammed was when I when I was about 12 or 13 and I had put a couple thousand rounds through it with out cleaning the trigger assembly, no problems after a good cleaning.  It will hold a tighter group than my 10/22 with a factory stainless barrell.


----------



## Woodscrew (Oct 1, 2010)

luv2drum said:


> My brother has a model 60 that he has had since it was new in the 70's.  It has had hundreds of thousands of rounds through it.  The only time it ever jammed was when I when I was about 12 or 13 and I had put a couple thousand rounds through it with out cleaning the trigger assembly, no problems after a good cleaning.  It will hold a tighter group than my 10/22 with a factory stainless barrell.



Amen on that. 10-22s are nice but out of the box you can't beat the accuracy of a Marlin Mod 60.


----------



## roperdoc (Oct 2, 2010)

If it worked before cleaning, with gunk in place, is it possible you stripped too much lube and increased friction? This could slow bolt velocity and cause feed issues.Everyone  wants squeaky clean guns but mine usually run better a little greasy. We keep oil in engines, gear cases, etc to prevent metal on metal wear, right?Just clean the gunk after shooting and grease it up for next time.


----------

